# Anyone else have postpartum thyroiditis and able to conceive soon after birth??



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi!

This is my first time to this board but I thought this was the place to come. My son Andrew was born on 2/17 and we know that we'd like to start trying for a second some time around the New Year. At that point I'll still be nursing and that is complicated by the fact that I have postpartum thyroiditis which can make it hard to conceive/stay pregnant. Even when not pregnant I have auto immune thyroid disease. It was well managed and I had an uneventful pregnancy.

Has anyone else had this happen to them while trying to conceive? What was your experience? I'm seeing an endocrinologist and she's great but I'm just worried that we won't be able to have our kids close together like we want to....







. Any advice would be welcomed.

Thanks!


----------

